# HELP!!! Its not bringing up any files!



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Right before my history final, I clicked on the .txt file which I placed my review notes on, but my kindle kept on telling me 'Unexpected Error'. I tried to open various files books and all, but its not opening just keep telling me 'expected error'. I have done a soft and hard reset, but nothing. Has anyone had this issue and how was it resolved.

ps: I have a k1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VA, take a deep breath.  Now take another one.

OK, you've done the hard reset?

Do you have an SD card?  If so, have you tried taking it out (with the Kindle off) and then trying again?

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!! It worked!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am SOOOOOO Happy!
     

Now take another deep breath and good luck on your final!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanx!


----------

